# PoE Install With No Attic Access



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I want to install a PoE camera system but can't get into my attic for the area I want to install. I have flood lights very close to where I want to install the cameras so I have power. Would it be possible to use a wifi ethernet extender at each location and plug the cameras into the extender? Would there be enough bandwidth to handle a 4K camera?


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@Redtwin someone here will have more expertise here than I do but I have had good success using powerline adapters to run Ethernet through an old house with speed and bandwidth holding up well. May be an alternative to wifi extenders but YMMV.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Extenders mainly suck because you lose half the bandwidth each time the signal is repeated. A mesh wifi system would be a better bet. Or if your house isn't too large upgrade the router/access point to something more powerful. 4K over local network shouldn't be THAT demanding so if you can get signal there it'll likely be fine.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks @SodFace, the cameras will be very close to my router but I just can't get the CAT-6 up there into the eves.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I ended up getting into the area by removing siding from my gables. It sucked! I was able to keep the damage to a minimum and got the drop completed into the wall I wanted. Once I got into the area, I realized that I really don't have any usable access to the eves due to the direction the trusses are running so I'm going to install the cameras at the peak of the gables instead of the eve. This actually gives me a better vantage point and will be a TON easier to install since I won't have to do as much spelunking like I did dropping the ethernet cables into the wall. Thank God it was a nice cool spring day that was mostly cloudy. I can't even begin to imagine trying this during the heat of summer.


----------

